# Dalembert for Marion Trade Talks?



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Despite cruising to the best regular season record in the NBA, this will be another bold and busy summer for Bryan Colangelo.
> 
> Amare Stoudemire will be asking for a max contract and he will get it.
> 
> ...


If a trade like this goes down I wouldn't be terribly disappointed because Marion is an awesome player and can do everything that we need from our small forward spot. But, if we do this trade our center position is going to be extremely weak. Also, I would like to see Dalembert develop and how he turns out, he could be more valuable than Marion in the end. 

Marion On The Trading Block


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's no way.

Let it be known that I don't think Dalembert will become a better player than Shawn Marion is right now, but I don't like how Marion would mesh with this team. The only guy on the Suns that is movable that I'd want is Joe Johnson and I'd give Dalembert straight up for him.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> There's no way.
> 
> Let it be known that I don't think Dalembert will become a better player than Shawn Marion is right now, but I don't like how Marion would mesh with this team. The only guy on the Suns that is movable that I'd want is Joe Johnson and I'd give Dalembert straight up for him.


Isn't Marion the type of small foward we are looking for? He doesn't need the ball and he plays good defense and is athletic as hell. He can rebound, pass and shoot, what more can you ask for a small forward for the Sixers?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Isn't Marion the type of small foward we are looking for? He doesn't need the ball and he plays good defense and is athletic as hell. He can rebound, pass and shoot, what more can you ask for a small forward for the Sixers?


He's also a player who is easy to take out of the game.

The Sixers need a player who not only doesn't need the ball to be effective, but who is also capable of creating offense for themselves and others when they have the ball. Joe Johnson is a better player, and would be a better fit for our team.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Can anyone imagine the look on Amare's face if this went down.

If Phoenix are even considering this, then let it be known that it's not exactly the best way to appease your franchise player.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Can anyone imagine the look on Amare's face if this went down.
> 
> If Phoenix are even considering this, then let it be known that it's not exactly the best way to appease your franchise player.


What's wrong with having Dalembert on that team? Dalembert would be great in that offense and defense. He can run and he is long and athletic and he can rebound. That's just what the Suns need. Amare's job would actually be easier with Dalembert because he can play his natural position at power forward and won't have to guard big bruising centers anymore.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> What's wrong with having Dalembert on that team? Dalembert would be great in that offense and defense. He can run and he is long and athletic and he can rebound. That's just what the Suns need. Amare's job would actually be easier with Dalembert because he can play his natural position at power forward and won't have to guard big bruising centers anymore.


I agree. Also Dalembert doesn't need many touches since he is limited offensively and get most of his points on put backs, etc. He would be a great compliment to Amare. I think that would be quite a front line actually. Dalembert presence will instantly improve their defense.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

We can't trade Dalembert for Marion straight up because of the cap, but if the Suns were to take on McKie's contract, I would consider the trade


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i don´t want to this trade happen simply because if we would make that trade we have to make another to get one good center because some of the secces of the teams are in the centers i like a little marck jackson but i dont see him a starter and would you consider lose one good center and have one of the weaks centers or have a all star player like marion on the team?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Marion is one of my favorite players but Dalembert looked good in the playoffs, don't think I'd give up on him just yet.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Dalembert really has come a long,long way from that injured season back in the day. I thought he'd only be a good shot-blocker but he had incredible showings against Detroit on the glass and even scoring on them. He just has a lot of things going for him in my eyes and talented big mean who are ruthless shotblockers aren't exactly a dime a dozen. Heck I'm almost salivating at the thought of Webber teaching him low post moves and improving his hands.Dalembert and Iggy could one day be the new faces of the franchise. 
Also, I love the Matrix but any move that makes a total scrub like Marc Jackson our starting center gets a big NO from me.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I wouldn't trade Dalembert for Marion. 

Dalembert is going to be one hell of a player in this league. Maybe not superstar but then we don't have that many of them anyway. 

Keep Dalembert and build around him and AI.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Marion + Igudala is that redundant? or the scariest defensive two some since Pipen Jordan?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

charlz said:


> Marion + Igudala is that redundant? or the scariest defensive two some since Pipen Jordan?


Both are good at defense, but not _great_ like Pippen and Jordan were.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

dcrono3 said:


> We can't trade Dalembert for Marion straight up because of the cap, but if the Suns were to take on McKie's contract, I would consider the trade



That's not a bad idea. They would need to throw in Steven Hunter so we can at least get a big back.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

On paper, I like the trade. However, it would leave us considerably weak at Center. It scares me to think we have to depend on Marc Jackson all season long w/out a reliable back up. I would love to have the Matrix on our squad but not at the expense of a talented up and coming star like Dalembert. Centers are already hard to come by.

Oh yeah, if this trade does go down, just remember we would be saddled with another bloated contract. So, we better make them also take Aaron McKie's mess of a contract too.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Flat out no, first a ball did anyone see what Dalembert did to Detroit? Forget about Ben Wallace's 29 point game four, at that time O'brien didn't use Dalembert for squat other then get fouls. No Dalembert has amazing potentional and is no Shawn Marion, He's a non-factor on offense, and his self-proclaimed defense didn't show in the spurs series. If anyone helped Phoenix win in San Antonio it was Joe Johnson, if we want someone SOMEONE to be a defensive combo with Iguodala, then find it with the 45th pick, or a trade OTHER then this one. This is the most ridicilous Purposal I have ever heard off. Dalembert has the chance to one day one day become the next big thing Once Shaq's gone, Bogut is the biggest MAYBE in all of sports so don't even pull that one. Phoenix has the Number 8th Pick Bogut will likely fall that low, Bogut's camping has been if not horrible Pathertic, I haven't heard much of him since college Analysts have godly overated him as a first round pick by doing 1/5th of duncans skill. In other words if any of you ever talk Billy king into doing this prepare for 18-64 records again.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I've gotten 2 things out of this.

1. PhillyPhanatic is an idiot.

2. I'd be really, really upset if this happened. In Sam Dalembert, the sixers have one of the most unique talents in the league, who will be training with Chris Webber, one of the most skilled big men in the league over the summer. Why would you trade for a shorter, older, player? Now, I've been saying for a while, that Marion is one of the best fits for AI's game in the league, but I wouldn't trade him for Dalembert if you put a gun to my head. For one, Dalembert offers a true center for a defense, and I'm not talking about the position. He allows AI, Iggy, and even Korver(he's not so bad) to gamble for steals. Having a shot blocker like him allows everyone else to play much closer defense.

Has any one else noticed that with Sam playing consistent minutes(and consistently), this team is twice as good as the team that went to the finals?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Under Maurice cheeeks? Then yes that could happen under Jim O'brien Hell no I've been a hater of him all my life that he has been on our bench, He doesn't coach any defense his Sub pattern is way off the mark, I mean how the hell do you have green that far down the bench, Skinner Corliss Williamson, I'm scared if Bk actually did trade green to sac-town what would they have done with him. Our talent was terribly misued by the *****, I personally love Philly-native guys because they know the critisium of the town, and the need to adjust after every single loss. Jim O'brien didn't adjust untill he got Webber, and that adjustment was just to play basketball,when was the last time this sixer team played it's Unstoppible 2001 Man-to-man zone defense blitz, or when was the last time it played a defense that was known. All the 76ers did in the playoffs was shoot and pass, O'brien was a simply older Mike D'antoni and Billy King knew it once the season was over. Keep your young core, allow them to gel along side Mo cheeks and maybe you'll have a 52 win record.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Flat out no, first a ball did anyone see what Dalembert did to Detroit? Forget about Ben Wallace's 29 point game four, at that time O'brien didn't use Dalembert for squat other then get fouls. No Dalembert has amazing potentional and is no Shawn Marion, He's a non-factor on offense, and his self-proclaimed defense didn't show in the spurs series. If anyone helped Phoenix win in San Antonio it was Joe Johnson, if we want someone SOMEONE to be a defensive combo with Iguodala, then find it with the 45th pick, or a trade OTHER then this one. This is the most ridicilous Purposal I have ever heard off. Dalembert has the chance to one day one day become the next big thing Once Shaq's gone, Bogut is the biggest MAYBE in all of sports so don't even pull that one. Phoenix has the Number 8th Pick Bogut will likely fall that low, Bogut's camping has been if not horrible Pathertic, I haven'tcondesending heard much of him since college Analysts have godly overated him as a first round pick by doing 1/5th of duncans skill. In other words if any of you ever talk Billy king into doing this prepare for 18-64 records again.


Not trying to be condescending, your posts are hard to read and understand due to your grammar. If I am the only one with this problem, I'll shut up.

Also, as much as I love Dalembert, the chances of him becoming the next dominating center in the league is extremely small. His shot blocking skills are great, but his offensive game and basketball IQ leave a lot to be desired. Dalembert most likely will become a solid starter and maybe an all-star too, but to say he will be the next big thing after Shaq is pushing it a bit.

Bogut has no chance of dropping to the 8th pick, which Phoenix does not own. The Knicks own that pick. Bogut may be a little overrated, but he was still probably the most dominate college player this year. His game might not translate totally to the NBA, but he is more than good enough to start as center for over half the NBA teams now. If Bogut is not drafted within the first two picks, I will be greatly shocked. In fact, I would probably rather have Bogut than Dalembert starting for the Sixers.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That's perposterous, from what I've seen from the 7 footer, I'm suprised no one told him to drop out yet. He's not all that Athletic, he's also not a real Posterizer, infact we haven't had a legitmate big man in the NBA in quite a while so I don't really know what I'm talking about. But regardless this Man's not the next Shaq, I think we should start drafting center's where they should go at 45 50 round picks,come on now Did Dwight Howard make the playoffs? No. Did Emeka Okafor make the playoffs? No, did either of them compete with others in there respective position other then in stats? No. End of story Centers are not as powerful as they were back in 92' where you can draft A shaq or a mourning. We are not in the 1992 era people, I think today we should be looking for Point guards and power forwards we don't find many these days and the legitmate players in those Positions such as Steve Nash, Allen Iverson, Chris Webber, Tim duncan, are pretty much locked up for a good amount of time to make Negotiations with either of them come the time where they are free useless. Once Shaq is gone, I'll admit these young centers have a chance but in order to be fair let us not draft them right now, because eventually they'll get hurt injured and ruin the whole thing of the next Shaquille O'neal. At this time all I am saying is that the Center Position is not something we should look at. We've done so one many times and even Yao Ming is getting a taste of what it's like to go up against this monster, and he can't do nothing about it because he's not strong enough yet. Let these 7 foot supposed Monsters train in there countrys for a while wiat five or so years when shaq is old and these guys are 24 and 25 respectively and draft them. Then you have a chance of really seeing the supposed next shaq, because by making them train they would have became stronger and more capable of showing us something. Take Bogut fine, but don't come crying to me when he's a big bust.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> That's perposterous, from what I've seen from the 7 footer, I'm suprised no one told him to drop out yet. He's not all that Athletic, he's also not a real Posterizer, infact we haven't had a legitmate big man in the NBA in quite a while so I don't really know what I'm talking about. But regardless this Man's not the next Shaq, I think we should start drafting center's where they should go at 45 50 round picks,come on now Did Dwight Howard make the playoffs? No. Did Emeka Okafor make the playoffs? No, did either of them compete with others in there respective position other then in stats? No. End of story Centers are not as powerful as they were back in 92' where you can draft A shaq or a mourning. We are not in the 1992 era people, I think today we should be looking for Point guards and power forwards we don't find many these days and the legitmate players in those Positions such as Steve Nash, Allen Iverson, Chris Webber, Tim duncan, are pretty much locked up for a good amount of time to make Negotiations with either of them come the time where they are free useless. Once Shaq is gone, I'll admit these young centers have a chance but in order to be fair let us not draft them right now, because eventually they'll get hurt injured and ruin the whole thing of the next Shaquille O'neal. At this time all I am saying is that the Center Position is not something we should look at. We've done so one many times and even Yao Ming is getting a taste of what it's like to go up against this monster, and he can't do nothing about it because he's not strong enough yet. Let these 7 foot supposed Monsters train in there countrys for a while wiat five or so years when shaq is old and these guys are 24 and 25 respectively and draft them. Then you have a chance of really seeing the supposed next shaq, because by making them train they would have became stronger and more capable of showing us something. Take Bogut fine, but don't come crying to me when he's a big bust.


First, ther eis no way we are getting Bogut, so why would I come crying to you IF he busts?

Second, I never said Bogut would be the next Shaq, no one in this draft or in the last 5 drafts is or ever will be. Bogut will, however, be a solid center in the NBA. He won't be dominate, but he will get the job done pretty darn good. He isn't that athletic, but he makes it up with his other skills. He is a complete player and will definately be a good center in the NBA for years to come unless he sufers a serious injury. 

Yeah, Yao Ming can't do anything about Shaq's strength, but NO ONE in the NBA can. Shaq is just too powerful right now, and no one can out-muscle him. 

You want players to train overseas for 5 years until they are 24 or 25 before they come?! Two reasons while that is impossible. First, I'm pretty sure all international prospects are automatically entered into the draft when they reach 22. If that player has the potential to be like Shaq, some team will definately pick him, and will bring him over to play in the NBA. Second, who in the right mind would play in Europe until they are 25 if they have the potential to be like Shaq? Everyone follows the money, and if a player is good enough to be a good center in the NBA, he will come to the NBA. He wil probably declare early too. 

Yeah the centers now aren't as dominate as the ones 10 years ago, but bigmen are always in high demand. With the supply so small, sometimes you have to overdraft or overpay to get a decent post player. Hey, its the law of supply and demand.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Dalembert/Marion*

Hey just joined here and didnt see it mentioned anywhere so I thought I would put up in the Air to see Everyones opinion now this is a rumor and that could be all it is but still curious even if it isnt true 

I saw on a site that the Suns were considering looking of getting rid of Shawn Marion str8 up for Dalembert It seems that the Suns were frustrated with Marion after the Spurs series if it was possible would this be a good trade for the Sixers?

My Opinion is Definetly sure he had a bad series in the playoffs against the Spurs but according to Marion there wasnt much designed for him in that series. Sure we would lose a potentially great center but Marion is a complete all around player and you can always find a half way decent big man somewhere so I think Marion would help the Sixers Considerably 

Now this is prolly jus BS and wont happen but if it could should the Sixers jump on it or keep Sammy?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Dalembert/Marion*

This was posted a while back, maybe like a month ago. Pretty sure that the Suns aren't looking to do this at all since they got Kurt Thomas to play center for them.

If they were looking to do it, I'd probably have to accept it. I'm a big fan of Dalembert and have high hopes for him but getting the chance to have Marion would be too good. A great defender who can run the floor and doesn't need the ball all the time, too bad we won't be able to het him.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Dalembert/Marion*

As thaKEAF mentioned, I doubt the Suns are looking into Sammy D too much with Kurt Thomas on board. Either way, I personally don't like the deal for them.

A few on this board, in a very recent thread, suggested Dalembert was one of the few untouchables on this roster, mostly to do with the position he plays rather than any intagible factor or outstanding potential he possesses (which, don't get me wrong, Sammy has in some quantity).

He'd definitely be a great cornerstone for the franchise if they're looking to go down that rebuilding road discussed in a previous thread, but I wonder if some 76ers fans would change their mind if such a deal as Marion/Dalembert came along.

It's a given fact that quality young centers are hard to find, and that, ironically, wing players like Marion are a dime a dozen (although Marion may prove to be a special case with his ability to hold down the 4). However, with the SF position such a glaring weakness right now, would Philly fans agree that someone like Marc Jackson holding down C and Marion manning the 3 is much healthier than than Sammy Dalembert slotting in at the 5 and someone else like Kyle Korver having to fill in substantial minutes at SF?

I suppose it also depends on how Billy King and his team fair in the upcoming drafts as well. They could always wait for the next few wing players in the drafts to come along and pick them up, in the process keeping a young center in Dalembert on the list. At the same time however, they could wait for a similar young center to come along in a draft, whilst continually filling in minutes at the center position with 'filler' type centers (not duds, but average players) and all the while keeping a player of the calibre of Marion.

All rambling aside, my main point being: should a quality SF like Marion come along at the price of Dalembert, should the franchise look into it? Or is Dalembert still firmly implanted on that 'untouchable' list?


----------

